# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  طرق غريبة للعناية بجمالك

## إن الله يراك

عالم الطبيعة ملئ بالعجائب والأسرار الغربية حول العناية بجمالك سواء بالبشرة أو الشعر أو الجسم، لذا نقدم لك سيدتي 20 معلومة يؤكد خبراء التجميل والعناية بالبشرة أنها فعالة ولا غني عنها إذا كنت تبحثين عن طلة رائعة جذابة.

- خل التفاح يعمل بمثابة مهدء طبيعي للجسم يريح العضلات ويخلص الجسم من الإرهاق والتعب. فقط أضيفيه إلى ماء الاستحمام واسترخي!

- بشهادة الخبراء الخضروات الخضراء الداكنة تعتبر من أكثر الأطعمة قدرة على محاربة تجاعيد البشرة والعناية بصحة الشعر وتقوية الأظافر فهي غنية بمادة السيلكون التى تحمي الجسم من أعراض الشيخوخة وهذه الأطعمة تضم السبانخ والخس والخيار والفلفل الأخضر والملوخية والكرفس.

 - بذور الكرفس من المواد الطبيعية التى ينصح بها الخبراء لعلاج انتفاخ البطن فهى تساعد على غسل سموم الجهاز الهضمي والتخلص منها فى البول. لتحضير الوصفة، اغمري ملعقة من بذور الكرفس فى كوب من الماء المغلي واتركيه لمدة تتراوح بين 10 - 20 دقيقة ثم اشربي السائل.

- يمكنك استخدام ماء اللافندر أو الورد فى تهدئة بشرتك المتوهجة حيث إن لهما خصائص قوية تساعد على التهدئة والترطيب فى حالة الحروق والإلتهابات الناتجة عن استخدام مستحضرات التجميل أو دعك البشرة وحكها.


-إذا كنت تتنمين الحصول على شعر لامع وجذاب بشكل سريع؟ خذي معك فى المرة التى ستقومين فيها بغسل شعرك زجاجة مليئة بعصير التوت البري واشطفي به شعرك بعد غسله ولاحظي لون شعرك وقد أصبح زاهياً.

- يعد مزيج عصير الليمون مع الشاي علاجاً فعالا للشعر الزيتي، فهو يعمل على إنقاص معدل إفراز فروة الرأس للدهون لكن دون إحداث خلل فى نسبة الرقم الهيدروجيني لها. استخدمي هذا المزيج فى شطف الشعر من حين لآخر وستلاحظين نتيجة إيجابية.

- للتخلص من رائحة القدم الكريهة، يمكنك نقعها فى حمام الشاي الأسود وهو سيعمل سريعاً على قتل البكتيريا وتحسين رائحة بشرة القدم.

- بودرة البيكينج صودا تجعل أظافرك نظيفة وبيضاء اللون. امزجي القليل منها مع عصير نصف ليمون ودلكي بها أظافرك والمنطقة المحيطة بها ولاحظي النتيجة.

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان الله يراك 
مشكورة على المعلومات الرائعة للعناية بالجمال والبشرة و الشعر 
أبدعت بهذا الطرح المميز .. الله يعطيكِ العافية 


ينقل الموضوع للقسم الأنسب " العناية بالبشرة و الشعر "

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*معلومات قيمة عزيزتي*

----------


## إن الله يراك

دمــــــــــــوع الغصــــــــــــون

----------


## إن الله يراك

طــــــــــــــوق الياسميـــــــــــــــــن

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## sajoo

مشكورين .......روعة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> مشكورين .......روعة


ولنتي اروووووووع حبيبتي منوووووورة الموضوع

----------


## &روان&

شكرااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> شكرااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة


لا شكر على وااااجب يا غااااااااااااااالية
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

